# The Monster Concerto



## Sofronitsky

Keyboard forum is a little barren lately  Maybe a stupid question will help 

In the golden age of pianists, there would sometimes be a mash up of concerto movements performed as one concerto. So, my question is:

If you could mix around the movements of every piano concerto ever written to form one monster concerto (3-4 movements all by different composers), what would you come up with?

I thought about it for awhile and here's what I came up with, I could probably do 100 of these.
*Rachmaninoff* _Piano Concerto 1_ Mov. 1
*Beethoven* _Piano Concerto 4_ Mov. 2
*Pierne* _Piano Concerto_ Mov. 3


----------



## Couchie

Prokofiev - _Piano Concerto no. 2 Mov. 1_
Bach - _Brandenburg Concerto no. 3 Mov. 2_
Rachmaninoff - _Piano Concerto no. 3 Mov. 1_, With _ossia_ cadenza.

:devil:


----------



## Ukko

Busoni-Busoni-Busoni. That concerto may not be a monster, but it's pretty big.


----------



## Guest

First movement: Rachmaninoff 3rd mov.1 (with longer cadenza)
Second movement: Beethoven 5th mov.2
Third movement: Barber (mov.3)


----------



## tdc

Bartok - PC #1 mvt 1
Ravel - PC in G mvt 2
Mozart - PC 20 mvt 3


----------



## Sofronitsky

tdc said:


> Bartok - PC #1 mvt 1
> Ravel - PC in G mvt 2
> Mozart - PC 20 mvt 3


What twisted individual would go see that...

Excellent work!


----------



## kv466

I'll start with my namesake...(although some of you know i'm just mcamacho from hialeah)

Mozart piano concerto no. 20, 1st mvt.
Bach keyboard concerto no. 1, 2nd mvt.
Rachmaninov piano concerto no. 3, 3rd mvt. (starting about a minute before the end of the 2nd mvt)

Couldn't quite make myself break away from d moll but i pulled this out quick...gonna think about it some and be back...nice concerto, btw, tdc!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sofronitsky said:


> If you could mix around the movements of every piano concerto ever written to form one monster concerto (3-4 movements all by different composers), what would you come up with?


I'd just picked up Shostakovich's second movement from the second concerto and let it be as the most excellent romantic single forever ... No other movements for me.


----------



## RamonChopin

Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto 2 Mov 1 C Minor
Beethoven Piano Concerto 3 Mov 2 E Major
Schumann Piano Concerto 1 mov 2 & 3 (played as one mov) B flat Major then A Major

It all kinda fits in key relations


----------



## Polednice

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I would go with either of these:

1st: *Brahms* - Piano Concerto No. 1, first movement.
2nd: *Beethoven* - Piano Concerto No. 5 (Emperor), second movement.
3rd: *Tchaikovsky* - Piano Concerto No. 1, third movement.

OR

1st: *Brahms* - Piano Concerto No. 1, first movement.
2nd: *Grieg* - Piano Concerto, second movement.
3rd: *Saint-Saens* - Piano Concerto No. 2, third movement.


----------



## Orange Soda King

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1 1st movement
Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1 2nd movement
Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1 3rd movement


----------

